

Austin-based Riptano Lands $2.1 million Offering Professional Cassandra Support - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/10/26/austin-based-riptano-lands-2-1-million-offering-professional-cassandra-support/

======
benmccann
I find it hilarious that the picture on every page of austintechgeeks.com is a
picture of Cleveland:

<http://tiscleveland.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/e4th.jpg>

~~~
golgo13
LOL. At least give us a pic of Town Lake or Zilker!

~~~
gdltec
:) there's one of 6th street now... enjoy!

~~~
benmccann
Oh :o( I liked the picture of Cleveland! It made me nostalgic for East 4th. Oh
well.

(btw, you should minify the new pic. it took forever to load)

------
helwr
I thought they landed a big contract with a client

"Raises $2.1M" would be a better title. Congratulations, anyways.

------
neworbit
If there's anyone left at Digg maybe they should sign up

